# Is more better?



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

Flora-Q now has a Double Strength version of their probiotic called "Flora-Q 2". Instead of having 8 billion cultures, it has 16 billion cultures.Is it safe to say that more is better?I was going to try Flora-Q, but now I think I might want to get the Double Strength version. Only costs 25% more than the regular version.


----------

